
Bacteria-detecting strip of plastic film could make best-before dates irrelevant - vezycash
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/salmonella-listeria-dna-ultraviolet-light-1.4736801
======
mhkool
A bacteria-detecting strip encourages companies to use more anti-bacterial
toxins on food and that is a very bad thing. For those unfamiliar with the
human microbiome: the gut of a healthy person has 3 pounds of bacteria, of
which 85% are "good" bacteria. Scientific research has shown that killing your
beneficial gut bacteria (with antibacterial toxins) is linked to a long list
of nasty illnesses. Note that packaged meat in the supermarket already has a
anti-bacterial spray of which the law says that it does not have to mentioned
on the label.

~~~
bwbw223
Or they want it to go bad quickly so you buy more...

------
tomatotomato37
Don't bacteria grow more readily in the inside of food rather then the surface
due to moisture and what not?

